# Join Cobra Special Forces!



## Omar B (Feb 5, 2013)

Lets run down the list here.

Better commercial than the Navy, also voiced by Keith David
Snazzy Cobra Uniforms
Cobra Commander is a pretty cool guy
Kill GI Joes.

So who's with me.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 5, 2013)

Cobraaaaaaa! LOL


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2013)

Do they offer dental?


----------



## Omar B (Feb 7, 2013)

As many cobra teeth as you want.


----------

